# Growing live classical music collection we'd like to share



## YIVO (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello TalkClassical,

We're here from the YIVO Institute for Jewish Research to share our collection of footage of live classical music performances from an array of classic and emerging composers. New music is frequently posted to our Youtube channel so come and check it out:

https://www.youtube.com/user/yivoinstitute/featured
Thanks for reading and stay tuned for more music! 
YIVO


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Have to give it another go, sometime.


----------

